# Ideas on saving on cafe/lounge cars



## mlhughes0522 (Feb 23, 2016)

Cut the LSA on trains convert lounge cars worker to vending machines

Lounge car is coffee machines, bottled water/canned Drinks and snacks/cold sandwiches vending machines offer a large selection of refreshments at reasonable prices. Like they have on Piedmont.

If want to start with a 4 train routes like Carolinian Palmetto Silver star Crescent try this pilot project for 2yrs see if there is saving on the amtrak budget, Then if it works expand on others routes.


----------



## Fred Wis. (Feb 23, 2016)

While I like your creativity in thinking outside the box, let me play devil's advocate. First this would probably involve a major remodeling of the food area of the lounge cars to make room for the vending machines. Think, drawing plans, committees to discuss, and maybe many tens of thousands per car in remodeling. Second you would now need someone to stock these machines much as the retail space is now stocked by the car attendant, and then accounting and emptying at the end of the route. (think spoilage when head end power is off in yard, if not emptied). I am thinking the recoup of investment would be long.Plus Amtrak should already have numbers to compare with, if the Piedmont is using the vending machines. I have never ridden that route, so have no first hand knowledge. While I agree, something needs to change, i am not sure this will solve the problem. Maybe a small step in the right direction.


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 23, 2016)

The cafes are profitable as is, don't squander what we already have.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 23, 2016)

They actually tried this quite a long time ago with "Automat" cars. I don't know what the exact reasoning behind their discontinuing. But suffice to say, you don't see them in service anymore.

I truly believe Amtrak could drastically increase the quality of the food served (in general) on board; with out raising costs (much); and doing so would increase profits from the food service. Alternatively I wouldn't be apposed to out-sourcing food service, I think most people would be quite happy with a McD's for dining car food.

peter

Edit: Pic of an 'Automat' car from Hebners:


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 23, 2016)

I believe it was the Southern Pacific Railroad that ran these.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 23, 2016)

Didn't Amtrak use something like this on the Pere Marquette at one point, perhaps 10-15 years ago?


----------



## afigg (Feb 23, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> The cafes are profitable as is, don't squander what we already have.


Yes, according to Amtrak, the cafe cars on the NE Regionals and apparently the other busier corridor services cover their operating costs. The states are now picking up the tab for any food and beverage losses on the state supported corridor services. Now if a state wanted to switch to all vending machines, they could ask and fund Amtrak to do so.

As noted, there are costs associated with installing, maintaining, and stocking vending machines. What happens when the vending machines break down and they will break down mid-route. Or get jammed as the machine and the food/beverage packages inside get tossed around on switches and less than smooth track. A train is not a benign environment for automated equipment.


----------



## Manny T (Feb 23, 2016)

"I think most people would be quite happy with a McD's for dining car food." 

Why would anyone think that most people would be happy with a diet of unhealthy overly processed fast food on their LD train trips?

I may not be most people, but I wouldn't.

And I've seen people board trains with their meals from McDonald's to eat on the train. Isn't that a better solution for those who want to eat this?


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you, Mr. D. J. Russell. What a novel idea. In 1964.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 23, 2016)

One reason it won't work -- alcohol. Based on my observation of what people bring from the cafe cars (at least on the mid-day and evening runs), there is a lot of wine and beer being served. I don't think there's anywhere in the US where you can sell booze from vending machines. I've seen it in Japan, but not anywhere in the US.


----------



## Manny T (Feb 23, 2016)

Fortunately MARC there are a number of cocktail vending machines now in development. Here is a kickstarter campaign for one that takes 16 second to mix a cocktail and can produce 400 before needing to be restocked.

http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2015/08/cocktail-vending-machine-seeks-funding-to-launch/It has a system for checking IDs to ensure customers are of age.

Since Amtrak is so often in the forefront of modern advances in technology, perhaps it can be among the first to install an automatic cocktail vending machine on every train.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 24, 2016)

Interesting, but 10 euros for a cocktail? Pretty steep.


----------

